# 428 Oil Capacity



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

So I have been trying to find this everywhere, and obviously my GTO books are no good because the engine is probably from a Bonneville. Anybody have this info laying around? 

*wait for Bear to chime in with every tolerance for the engine :lol:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Indecision said:


> So I have been trying to find this everywhere, and obviously my GTO books are no good because the engine is probably from a Bonneville. Anybody have this info laying around?
> 
> *wait for Bear to chime in with every tolerance for the engine :lol:


 Ehh... that would be Mr. P --- he's "the man". However, if it's got the stock oil pan then it will be the same as the GTO (and every other REAL Pontiac V8) 5 quarts in the pan plus one in the filter = 6 quarts with oil and filter change.

Bear


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks man, I just wanted to make sure I had enough, but not excessively so. Going to use the Valvoline Racing conventional motor oil, the "not street legal" stuff, not the VR1. I compared it to the Brad Penn and Joe Gibbs stuff and it has the highest ZDPP content, plus it's $1 a quart cheaper. So it's basically full of win.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Depends on the year of the engine/pan. My '65 389 holds 6, my '67 400 holds 7 quarts with filter. Later 400's held less. Your 428 would be 6 or 7.....what does the dipstick say? As long as you're running at least 6, you'll be fine.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Depends on the year of the engine/pan. My '65 389 holds 6, my '67 400 holds 7 quarts with filter. Later 400's held less. Your 428 would be 6 or 7.....what does the dipstick say? As long as you're running at least 6, you'll be fine.


Well whaddya know... turns out I don't know everything  (like that's a surprise?) :lol:

I didn't know the 67's held more.

Bear


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Relax, Rob... Pobody's nerfect...

There were some of the large-journal engines "listed" at 7 qts. 421 comes to mind. The best bet is what's already been suggested. Put in 6 and see where the stick "shows".

Unless you plan to change the oil after every or every "other" outing, DO NOT use "racing" oil. While race oils have higher lubricity, they don't have the stabilizing and anti-acid additives "street" oil has. "Short life". If a flat-tappet cam., we use Shell Rotella 15W-40.

FWIW

Jim


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Good to know, thanks for the info!


----------

